# storck bikes



## chicks (Mar 19, 2005)

are there any people out there who has a storck bike . if there are please let me know


----------



## wasfast (Feb 3, 2004)

chicks said:


> are there any people out there who has a storck bike . if there are please let me know


Here's a guy that just put one together from the Serotta forum that lives in England:
http://www.serotta.com/forum/showthread.php?t=9367

You may have to register to see the photos.


----------



## cadence90 (Sep 12, 2004)

chicks said:


> are there any people out there who has a storck bike . if there are please let me know


There are quite a few over on Weight Weenies.
Here's a link to a search. All threads have Storck listed in them.
http://weightweenies.starbike.com/phpBB2/search.php?mode=results

Very nice bikes. An acquaintance has a C 0.9. It's a beautiful thing.


----------

